# my head asplode



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

man.. i was surfing youtube and came across some stuff on mali's guitar music.. check this guy's videos out, they're really informative if you've ever wondered what on earth is going on with african guitar playing. it amazes me what he can do with a simple chord change.... sounds completely fresh, and yet it's the same notes on my guitar. great rhythm... check his other vids out, and poke around the style, you'll be rewarded with some great ideas to steal for your own hott lixx.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

also, does anyone know of anyone in the KW/guelph/cambridge/hamilton area who might teach this style of playing? i think i'd like to delve deeper into it..


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

let me give this a bump in case anyone missed it the first time around. i'd love to find someone to take some lessons from.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't help you out on a teacher but some pretty cool guitar,I checked out a few of his video's and it kinda has a Leo kottke sort of sound,the one I checked out sounds a lot like Ring Ring.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

That is really amazing.

You sent me on a google quest to find out more! I found this book:

* AFRICAN GUITAR STYLES* _by Folo Graff_ http://elderly.com//books/items/512-18.htm

frequently suggested whenever the topic of this style was brought up on forums and message boards and q'N'a sites.

I don't know for certain how good this text/cd is, but I will be putting it on my "to get" list to find out.

Otherwise, my suggestion (what I did when pursuing the idea of learning Ki-Swahili) is to talk to immigration. They will "sometimes" know the contacts for the different population groups and their attendant social supports ('sometimes' because I find our office of immigration really ostrich like). From that, you may be able to find a person that "knows people".


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Funny I was just thinking how African music was so deeply wrapped around the strat. 


oh and how hard it must be :smile:

but if you learn life may be good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd6COxDKkGU&feature=related


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks for the input guys

keeper, thanks for the excellent advice. i had sort of arrived at a similar idea, as i want to try the somalian "mi compose" style most (saying african guitar is like saying american guitar, there's a lot of regional differences involved). i'll check that book out too, let me know when you get it if you are enjoying it. i'm going to try "under african skies" at the next jam, it's a simple chord progression, and see if it flies or falls, lol.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I used to play Graceland but it's hard for the 2/4 timing guys to even get the feel. I play a bit of Reggae and sometimes it works.... other times pffffft " did that ever fizzle" 

Audience are strange to. Take " No Woman No Cry" one night it's a hit and people are commenting on it other nights is LZ request night. 

Not sure if your a Torrent guy but do a search on pirate bay for african. There are some great compilations floating around. Oh and Salif Keita . 

It's great stuff but the folks raised on pop can't relate.


----------

